# Weird puppy sitting position?!?



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Just to share she can sit semi normal.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe has sat like that since she was a very tiny pup. She still sits like that once in awhile. She doesn't seem to have any issues. She uses her hind legs all the time never limps or seems to struggle. I don't think it is anything. But heck I could be wrong. I will have to see if I have a picture.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I think a lot of puppies do a 'sloppy' sit and grow out of it. if there are no other issues you are worried about I'm sure it's fine.
Sona did this and I started only rewarding 'proper' sits. She sometimes sits a little off square now but will correct it when told.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Seamus does sit like that occasionally also. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I was told by both a vet and a trainer that lazy puppy sits do not indicate any hip problems. Many pups will do this. Some do grow out of it on their own, for others it becomes a life long habit. I was told that training a dog to use a proper sit does have its benefits. The proper sit strengthens the muscles. Just work on training the proper sit by resetting the dog and rewarding only for the proper sit. Down the road as our dogs age having a strong muscle tone will help our elderly dogs as they age. Teaching tricks like sit pretty/beg slowly adding a little time to that position builds muscle tone, teaching a dog to back up and even back up on steps also is a good exercise to build muscle tone, there are many more things like this that can over time add to the quality of life of our dogs as they age.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I would not worry or be too concerned over Dory's sitting position. Bentley used to do that, and in fact, he still puts his body in crazy positions, from time to time. He has all his clearances so I dare say he does not have any physical problems with his elbows or hips. Being only 6 months old, she has so much to learn. I would pass it off to the awkwardness of a young girl still learning to find her way.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I call it the "frog" all 3 of the Golden puppies I have raised have done it and not one ever had hip or joint issues. It is more of a puppy habit from my experiences... too focused on something else, positively reinforcing a clean sit goes a long way. 

Belle always slept in the most contorted, crazy positions... I would look at her snoozing away and wonder how she could possibly be comfortable!!!! As Bentman2 mentioned Golden puppies seem to be contortionists!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Piper does this. Its often a puppy thing. Sometimes they grow out of it. I've started only rewarding her for proper sits and she's getting better doing a clean sit.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

This is how Penny sat when she was a pup. She still sits weird, kinda like Dory does. Agnes


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thanks! The responses make me feel a lot better!  when she's told to sit, she usually does a proper sit- but on her own she's lazy.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kalhayd said:


> Thanks! The responses make me feel a lot better!  when she's told to sit, she usually does a proper sit- but on her own she's lazy.


That is how Chloe is.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny sits like that a lot too.

My Husky sat like that her entire life. Can't actually recall a time she sat like a normal dog. I know for a fact that she had fantastic hips. (Had that portion x-rayed several times when she got old, but turned out it was issues in her back)


----------

